# Laufradsatz 20 Zoll leichtbau / Islabike Beinn pimpen



## from-scratch (29. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich möchte als Winterbau-Projekt meiner Tochter ein flottes Bike bauen (oder ein Islabike Beinn 20 pimpen).

Weiß einer, was der Laufradsatz von Islabikes wiegt?

Ich hab hier einen netten LRS gefunden, der bei 1185 gramm liegt:

http://www.radplan-delta.de/aero/bambi_race_406.html

Gibt es vertretbare Wege, da deutlich drunter zu kommen? Velocity-Felge, Tune-Naben, etc. können sicherlich was rausholen, aber ein Kinder Laufradsatz sollte aus meiner Sicht nicht in absolute Fetisch-Preise abgleiten. Wie viel gramm kann ich sparen, wenn ich sage, dass bei 350 Ocken Schluß ist?

1000 Dank - ich freue mich schon auf kreativen Input!


----------



## chowi (30. September 2009)

Nein, mehr und vor allem schöner als der Abgebildete geht nicht!
Wenns dir also nicht zu teuer ist, schlag zu...
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (30. September 2009)

from-scratch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> Ich hab hier einen netten LRS gefunden, der bei 1185 gramm liegt:http://www.radplan-delta.de/aero/bambi_race_406.html



Hast Du bei Radplan-delta mal gefragt, wie breit die Felgen sind bzw. welche Reifenbreite da maximal draufpasst? Denn so rennradartige Breiten wären wohl für die meisten, typischen Kindernutzungen ja tendenziell eher nicht das Richtige. 

...

aber die sehen ja echt gut aus (wobei natürlich auch 225.- EUR eine Ansage fürs Kinderrad sind. Aber wenn das Geld da wäre, würde ich glaube ich zu gegebener Zeit auch nicht zögern)

Und Beinn Laufradsatz-gewichte hab ich zwar nicht, aber ich hatte mal die Räder (besser Rädchen) eines Islabikes CNOC 14 gewogen --> HR (inkl. Freilaufritzel) und VR ---> zusammen 1502g  (Schnellspanner brauchts da dann aber wenigstens nicht noch obendrauf).

Die viel größeren Beinn-Räder werden wahrscheinlich noch schwerer sein und die Bambi-Teile würden daher echt heftig was bringen.


----------



## andy2 (30. September 2009)

ich denke der lrs im goatly meiner tochter ist auch nicht viel schwerer und war ein ganzes stueck billiger


----------



## argh (30. September 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> ich denke der lrs im goatly meiner tochter ist auch nicht viel schwerer und war ein ganzes stueck billiger



was ist denn an dem verbaut?


----------



## andy2 (30. September 2009)

tgear naben mit alex rims halbe speichen alles radial


----------



## from-scratch (30. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps,

ich werd mal schauen, wie das mit der Felgenbreite hinkommt. Von dem Radial eingespeichten Leichtbausatz würd ich ja gern ein Foto sehen - klingt spannend.


Viele Grüße,

Toby


----------



## chris5000 (1. Oktober 2009)

from-scratch schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps,ich werd mal schauen, wie das mit der Felgenbreite hinkommt.



Bitte das Ergebnis hier posten. Vielen Dank!


----------



## viergewinnt (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
mein zweitgrößter hat gerade ein Specialized Hotrock A1, 24" bekommen, bei dem (leicht) Gewicht ist mir wieder mal das doch relativ hohe Gewicht des 20" TREK Bikes seines Bruders aufgefallen.
Da ich seit letztem Jahr die Threads von gruenbaer und chowi zum Aufbau eines 20" Rads verfolgt habe bin ich auch richtig heiß auf das Thema.
Bei den relativ hohen Preisen für einzelne Parts bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, ob es sich lohnt auf den bestehenden TREK Rahmen aufzubauen, oder ob ich nicht gleich was ganz neues kaufe.
Was kann ich denn für einen kompletten selbst aufgebauten Laufradsatz rechnen?
Würde mich über Feedback freuen.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## andy2 (2. Oktober 2009)

naja je nach nabensatz wenn sie leicht sein sollen so um 130 150 euro


----------



## stivinix (2. Oktober 2009)

Alex DA 16 20" Felgen ca. 50.-
Novatec SL Nabensatz ca. 55.-
Speichen 2,0  2x16 Stk. 13.-
Alunippel 7.-

....

Gruß
Stef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (3. Oktober 2009)

plus arbeit und da ich gerade einen gespeicht habe liegt doch bei knapp 1400 gramm


----------



## Koe (3. Oktober 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> plus arbeit und da ich gerade einen gespeicht habe liegt doch bei knapp 1400 gramm



tach,

und ich bin mal so frei, deine arbeit in vollendung zu präsentieren.

vielen vielen dank, er ist sehr schick geworden. meine mädels haben auf jeden fall über beide ohren gestrahlt, als sie ihn gesehen haben.

gruß stefan


----------



## stivinix (3. Oktober 2009)

Sieht fein aus!

Mein LRS kam (allerdings vorne mit Tune Mig und konifizierten Speichen) in Summe auf 1230gr !
(Bilder vom Bike in meinem Album)

Gruß
Stef


----------



## argh (4. Oktober 2009)

Der LRS mit den purple Naben ist echt klasse!


----------



## viergewinnt (5. Oktober 2009)

koe schrieb:


> und ich bin mal so frei, deine arbeit in vollendung zu präsentieren.



hammer !


----------

